# C2Motorsports Software Application Chart



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

We are frequently asked, "Do you have software for _my_ car?" Just wanted to take the opportunity to post our software application chart. If there are any questions, or we may be of any further assistance, don't hesitate to ask:
*ABA 2.0L*
ABA OBDI 42# inj. uses VR6 MAF housing
ABA OBDII 30# inj. uses stock MAF housing
ABA OBDII 42# inj. uses VR6 MAF housing
*AEG 2.0L*
AEG OBDII DBC 42# inj. uses VR6 MAF housing
*VR6*
VR6 OBDI EA/BM coded ECU 36# inj. uses C2 95mm MAF housing
VR6 OBDI Corrado Coilpack 30# inj. uses stock MAF housing
VR6 OBDI Distributor 30# inj. uses stock MAF housing
VR6 OBDI Distributor 42# inj. must use 95mm MAF housing
VR6 OBDII 30# inj. uses C2 95mm MAF housing
VR6 OBDII 42# inj. uses C2 95mm MAF housing
*MKIV VR6 12v*
VR6 MKIV 12v VR6 36# inj. uses C2 95mm MAF housing
VR6 MKIV 12v VR6 42# inj. uses C2 95mm MAF housing
VR6 MKIV 12v VR6 60# inj. uses C2 95mm MAF housing (special order)
*MKIV VR6 24v*
NA
Forced Induction fueling kits available
*MKIV R32*
NA
Forced Induction fueling kits available

C2Motorsports



_Modified by C2Motorsports at 6:33 PM 7-23-2007_


----------



## fastslc (Sep 14, 1999)

*Re: C2Motorsports Software Application Chart (C2Motorsports)*

Updating your old asz web page should help and save u time over and over







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## hubbell (Oct 30, 2001)

*Re: C2Motorsports Software Application Chart (fastslc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fastslc* »_Updating your old asz web page should help and save u time over and over







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

x2 plus youd make more money.....but ive told you guys this before...


----------



## McNeil (Jan 18, 2006)

Sounds like you guys got my email, haha.


----------



## TheVolksracer (May 26, 2004)

*Re: (McNeil)*

pm sent


----------



## Black86GTI (Jun 4, 2002)

*Re: C2Motorsports Software Application Chart (C2Motorsports)*

VR6 OBDI Distributor 42# inj. must use 95mm MAF housing 

what MAF housing is this refering too. your C2 housing or a different one? I will be going this route later down the line and just wondering if you will supply the maf or i need to find it


----------



## herbehop (May 4, 2004)

*Re: C2Motorsports Software Application Chart (C2Motorsports)*

added to the FI FAQ. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: C2Motorsports Software Application Chart (fastslc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fastslc* »_Updating your old asz web page should help and save u time over and over







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I agree...I have the "draft" of the new eCommerce C2Motorsports website from our web developer sitting on my desktop; I need to find the time to update some products and pricing...and get this new site launched. It is well overdue
Chris
C2


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: C2Motorsports Software Application Chart (Black86GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Black86GTI* »_VR6 OBDI Distributor 42# inj. must use 95mm MAF housing 

what MAF housing is this refering too. your C2 housing or a different one? 


We produce a 95mm aluminum MAF housing for the MKIII and the MKIV cars with the removeable sensor. The early style MAF housings that have the sensor incorporated into it's construction will require a custom made housing. I know that there have been quite a few users here on the Vortex that have done this.
We keep trying to find away to supply a 95mm MAF housing for those cars, but have not to date, found a realistic solution......as you would imagine, there is NO WAY for us to ship a MAF housing that the consumer could then insert thier MAF sensor into....

C2


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: C2Motorsports Software Application Chart (C2Motorsports)*

contact josh at NLS (in my sig) and have him whip you one of these bad boys up......
here is the thread.....
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3018255
and here is an installed pic...........


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

Thanks Mike....I just posted that EXACT picture and link in another thread
C2


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (C2Motorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C2Motorsports* »_Thanks Mike....I just posted that EXACT picture and link in another thread
C2

great minds think alike. lol


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: (mikemcnair)*

I sent you an e-mail this week requesting to buy software. 
Please reply............


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: C2Motorsports Software Application Chart (C2Motorsports)*

you should add the FPR to the listings, as i know there has been some confusion on that.


----------



## Jimbo1080 (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: (brilliantyellowg60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brilliantyellowg60* »_I sent you an e-mail this week requesting to buy software. 
Please reply............

so did i!!! well at least we know that C2 is making money


----------



## boosted_vr (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: C2Motorsports Software Application Chart (C2Motorsports)*

how about a 60# chip for mk3 12v Vr6








i know im not the only one that wants this! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2005)

*Re: C2Motorsports Software Application Chart (boosted_vr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *boosted_vr* »_how about a 60# chip for mk3 12v Vr6








i know im not the only one that wants this! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I was going to do it but ended up selling my car. Are your 42#ers maxed out?


----------



## magics5rip (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: C2Motorsports Software Application Chart ([email protected])*

I will be ordering one of these c2 chips in the very near future (next week or so!) http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## oneeuro2c (Aug 24, 2002)

*Re: C2Motorsports Software Application Chart (boosted_vr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *boosted_vr* »_how about a 60# chip for mk3 12v Vr6








i know im not the only one that wants this! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
 I'm interested too http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2005)

*Re: C2Motorsports Software Application Chart (oneeuro2c)*


_Quote, originally posted by *oneeuro2c* »_ I'm interested too http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

You do know that the Water Alcohol Injection that we can is "almost" like adding an extra injector. IIRC the amount of alcohol injected can be used as 45% more fuel.
so say your spraying 400cc's of alcohol at WOT at 20psi, well thats technically about 195cc's of usable fuel.


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: C2Motorsports Software Application Chart (boosted_vr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *boosted_vr* »_how about a 60# chip for mk3 12v Vr6








i know im not the only one that wants this! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Custom only...
-Jeff


----------



## FNVR6T aka 2k1 vr6 (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: C2Motorsports Software Application Chart (Jefnes3)*

so how much for a 60# software for a mk4 vr6t 12 valve?


----------



## McNeil (Jan 18, 2006)

How much for MKIV 2.0 AEG 42lb software, injectors, and VR6 MAF?


----------



## boosted_vr (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: C2Motorsports Software Application Chart (Jefnes3)*

please im me for price.
thanks


----------



## TheVolksracer (May 26, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

what is the OBD1 2.0T software good for since there is only 1 stage. What psi does it work till?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2005)

*Re: (TheVolksracer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheVolksracer* »_what is the OBD1 2.0T software good for since there is only 1 stage. What psi does it work till?

I believe 4 42# injectors will last till abut 250-300whp


----------



## 8valvesofFURY (Dec 31, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_

564 for the software and injectors... MAF you can find in the classifieds or a junkyard for pretty cheap ~$30
IM me or give us a call if you would like to place an order.


that would be sweet with the usrt sri







i ordered the sri right as they decided to change them or whatever http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif as soon as i get my sri ill be order this


----------



## RcrVdub (Oct 8, 2001)

*Re: (8valvesofFURY)*

Would i be able to use one of your fueling kits on a 16vt aba obdII in a 99 jettta?


----------



## euroworks (Jul 15, 2003)

do you think u'll ever have 16vt programs


----------



## MattyDVR6 (Dec 8, 2002)

*Re: (euroworks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *euroworks* »_do you think u'll ever have 16vt programs

yes! on mk3 Motronic 2.9!!


----------



## seL (Jun 8, 2004)

*Re: (MattyDVR6)*

So is it safe to say that the VR6 software will work for both s/c and turbo applications, or am I missing something?


----------



## mavric (Dec 2, 2003)

*Re: (seL)*

no not the same


----------



## 99BeetleTX (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: (McNeil)*


_Quote, originally posted by *McNeil* »_How much for MKIV 2.0 AEG 42lb software, injectors, and VR6 MAF?

I 2nd that request- Dying to know


----------



## doobsta (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: C2Motorsports Software Application Chart (boosted_vr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *boosted_vr* »_how about a 60# chip for mk3 12v Vr6








i know im not the only one that wants this! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


worD!!!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: C2Motorsports Software Application Chart (C2Motorsports)*

*Chris, *
We've been trying to contact you for over a week now... Please give us a call we've got a number of customers looking to purchase some of those applications you list, but can't sell them without talking to you!!!


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: C2Motorsports Software Application Chart ([email protected])*

i think it would be cool if you could post the newest version number of your software next to each application.
that way people would know if there is newer and better stuff out that they should upgrade to.
for example. i have obd2 vr6 mk3. my version is 1.31. i know you have at least a 1.35 out. that is 2 versions or more newer.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## hogdogz (May 23, 2006)

Just talked to you Chris but neglected to ask;
For the ABA 2L 8V OBD1 setup it says vr6 MAF.
Now is that MAF a OBD1 VR6 MAF>?


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (hogdogz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hogdogz* »_Just talked to you Chris but neglected to ask;
For the ABA 2L 8V OBD1 setup it says vr6 MAF.
Now is that MAF a OBD1 VR6 MAF>?


ALL the mk3 MAF's are the same. (use the same sensor)
all you need to do is source an OEM Mk3 VR6 MAF housing.
-Jeff


----------



## vwaddict53 (Feb 18, 2002)

*Re: C2Motorsports Software Application Chart (C2Motorsports)*

So Distributor Corrado? Yes or No?


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: C2Motorsports Software Application Chart (vwaddict53)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwaddict53* »_So Distributor Corrado? Yes or No?

YES

C2


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: C2Motorsports Software Application Chart (C2Motorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C2Motorsports* »_
*VR6 OBDI Distributor 30# inj. uses stock MAF housing
VR6 OBDI Distributor 42# inj. must use 95mm MAF housing*


----------



## VWChimera (Jul 9, 2004)

*Re: C2Motorsports Software Application Chart (jhayesvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jhayesvw* »_i think it would be cool if you could post the newest version number of your software next to each application.
that way people would know if there is newer and better stuff out that they should upgrade to.
for example. i have obd2 vr6 mk3. my version is 1.31. i know you have at least a 1.35 out. that is 2 versions or more newer.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

x2


----------



## Mr.Tan (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: C2Motorsports Software Application Chart (VWChimera)*

no love for the BT 1.8t guys


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: C2Motorsports Software Application Chart (vdubn5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubn5* »_no love for the BT 1.8t guys
















Bring us a car...and we will show MUCHO love








C2


----------



## Mr.Tan (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: C2Motorsports Software Application Chart (C2Motorsports)*

if only you werent so far away..?...i would be there in an instant, i need something to replace EIP's software


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: C2Motorsports Software Application Chart (vdubn5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubn5* »_if only you werent so far away..?...i would be there in an instant, i need something to replace EIP's software









they arent far from you.


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: C2Motorsports Software Application Chart (jhayesvw)*

chris/jeff....... corrado, obd1 coil, 258 BA box. 
30# is the only option correct? 
TIA.


----------



## dapucker1 (Sep 13, 2004)

lord have mercy mcnoobernuts.... hope this works


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: C2Motorsports Software Application Chart (Noobercorn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Noobercorn* »_chris/jeff....... corrado, obd1 coil, 258 BA box. 
30# is the only option correct? 
TIA. 


Correct. As of xmas 2007.
-Jeff


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: C2Motorsports Software Application Chart (Jefnes3)*

thanks jaff. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## justanothermk2vr (May 20, 2006)

what fueling options are available for vr6 ecu 021 906 258 BS OBD1 coilpack from 94 passat,


----------



## BlakVRBeast (Dec 17, 2006)

so chris when are u guys gonna have the software sale for mk3 VRT's ... ? u told me before new year


----------



## justanothermk2vr (May 20, 2006)

*Re: (justanothermk2vr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *justanothermk2vr* »_what fueling options are available for vr6 ecu 021 906 258 BS OBD1 coilpack from 94 passat,

what he said


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (justanothermk2vr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *justanothermk2vr* »_
what he said









Check which MAF sensor you have.
4-pin: 36# inj. Large MAF
6-pin: 30# inj. stock MAF
-Jeff


----------



## hardcore racer (Oct 22, 2004)

Jeff you work All motor set up to?
Another thing that i want to ask is how it work your 95 mm MAF housing in a All Motor car with minor modifications.


----------



## VEE-DUBBER (Nov 22, 2000)

*Re: (hardcore racer)*

need to get on that 42# setup for coilpack obd1 cars.


----------



## nypassat16v (Oct 1, 2001)

*Re: (VEE-DUBBER)*

I'm confused I have a 42lbs OBD I chip that says VR6 mole on the chip that I bought from Chris at Waterfest a few years back in 06 I believe. I haven't installed it yet, that is a long story why I haven't, but is this a one off chip or something that I have?
Is it this setup?
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2092609


_Modified by nypassat16v at 3:05 AM 7-20-2009_


----------



## dubbinmk2 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: (nypassat16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nypassat16v* »_I'm confused I have a 42lbs OBD I chip that says VR6 mole on the chip that I bought from Chris at Waterfest a few years back in 06 I believe. I haven't installed it yet, that is a long story why I haven't, but is this a one off chip or something that I have?
Is it this setup?
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2092609

_Modified by nypassat16v at 3:05 AM 7-20-2009_


you might have a test chip... i think they discontinued the 42# OBD1 software 
but i might be wrong


----------

